
100,000th Google Knol published - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/100000th-knol-published.html
======
AndrewWarner
Does this mean Knol is a success?

~~~
gojomo
Judge for yourself:

<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/knol.google.com/?metric=uv>

(Traffic is below initial surge, but steady with perhaps a very slight
uptrend.)

